# How Much Would a Kitchen designer earn?



## thepetminkey (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi There

Anyone that can give an idea on what a kitchen designer might earn in Brisbane, we have just moved here and will start job hunting after xmas - will look at the biggest suppliers, goodguys, freedom kitchens, kitchen connection, dana kitchens etc. Anyone ex employees or current employees or friends/partners in that line of work that can help me? all the job adverts with every company in this field just [/B][/B]give really loose dressed up potential OTE figures which is no help whatsoever..

thanks for any answers!!


----------



## Flames123 (Feb 5, 2013)

thepetminkey said:


> Hi There
> 
> Anyone that can give an idea on what a kitchen designer might earn in Brisbane, we have just moved here and will start job hunting after xmas - will look at the biggest suppliers, goodguys, freedom kitchens, kitchen connection, dana kitchens etc. Anyone ex employees or current employees or friends/partners in that line of work that can help me? all the job adverts with every company in this field just [/B][/B]give really loose dressed up potential OTE figures which is no help whatsoever..
> 
> thanks for any answers!!


Hi there!! did you get around to job hunting? any luck in the designing field?


----------

